# Where's the picture??



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Vostok make good watches, I think itâ€™s fair to say IMHO. If there is any criticism it is usually levelled against the â€œpicture dialsâ€. Love them or hate them, the fact remains that have gained some respect.

Though this is a Vostok that has no picture on the dial, it is still different. It has the ubiquitous 2416b automatic movement. The case is chrome plated with a screw on stainless steel backâ€¦â€¦ held in place by four screws! The crystal is synthetic; the dial IMHO is very smart. The strap is what you would expect from Vostok, leather and pretty descent.

Not that unusual until you realise the size of this watch. Width excluding crown, 38mm. Length lug to lug, 50mm! This is not a small watch.

I think itâ€™s refreshing to see a Vostok without a tank or ship on the dial. I whish Vostok would do more.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Full frontal.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

T' other side.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

very nice Stan, great pictures too.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Roy, nice watch I reckon


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Looks good to me Stan,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh, the mark at the top of the crystal is fluff not a scratch. I missed that, though I doubt even my poor eyes could miss the watch! Big bugger


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Stan, i agree with you about the picture dial's dont like them myself and am not to keen on the bezel's, i think your tank looks o.k. though, and they are great photos, i think with a bit more imagination to the case and dial's Vostok/Wostok, would be even more popular, fred.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Fred,

I reckon Vostok needs new designers


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mee too,


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

They also need ratcheting bezels and a 20mm lug width. Other than that they're great watches.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey guys,

I wonder if Vostok is interested in feedback? Maybe we could mail them and suggest what WE like. I have three Vostok's, but very few others appeal to me.

That's a real shame, the watches are basicaly very good except for the picture dials and bezels.

How should we make our feelings known?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mark,

This is the thread, I finaly found it.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks Stan, I don't have a tank watch and yours has been in my thoughts, I like it a lot. So much in fact, that I am going to buy one.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice one Mark.









It's not a small watch so don't expect a 1950's size tank. This is much bigger.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Stan said:


> Nice one Mark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great, that's what I want. The small size of most tanks is what has put me off in the past.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Don't worry this is a big bugger.









It looks massive on my 6 1/2 inch wrist. That doesn't stop me wearing it though, I wear it at least once a week.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

I like that Stan - v nice









Couple of questions for you:

Is that the original strap it came on? Looks good - but have you tried it with a black leather or mesh? (I seem to be in the process of attaching USA black oiled leather to all my watches!)

Also - what's it like for accuracy? 30secs/day? better?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ron,

That is the original strap.









Don't get me started on mesh.
















It keeps time to about + 15 seconds a day.









I have a brown USA oiled leather in the wings for this watch.

On mesh:-


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

Stan said:


> Don't get me started on mesh.


Sorry Stan - but I had to ask!









IMHO it looks better on mesh








- but it would look good on any strap

I really must get a mesh off Roy to try out....been meaning to for ages, but keep forgetting


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

ron said:


> I really must get a mesh off Roy to try out....been meaning to for ages, but keep forgetting


Done! I just ordered one


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I don't know what it is about this watch but I fell in love with it the first time I saw it a couple of months ago. It's the watch I would have if I could only have one. Does that make any sense? Or is it just me?

I am very envious, it is another classic watch.

Regards

Julian, yet again


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi joolz,

If you want one I can pm the link to you. I think this watch still sells for Â£34.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Stan

Yes, Please send the link. Although if Roy can get hold of them I would prefer to give him the custom. I won't rush to order, but I do want one.

I thought that tank watches were either square or rectangular and that this watch was a Tonneau, or am I just being dense?

Regards

Julian


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Julian,

You have a pm.


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Thats a nice watch Stan,looks even better on mesh,BTW super pics.

Cheers Mal


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Mal.


----------

